# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Φορτιστης μπαταριας αυτοκινητου

## billtech

Καλησπερα παιδια,
θελω να προμηθευτω εναν φορτιστη μπαταριας αυτοκινητου.
Ψαχνοντας βρηκα οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι 12Volt  - 6Α , 8Α κτλ.

Η απορια που μου δημιουργηθηκε ειναι:
Ας υποθεσουμε οτι εχω 2 μπαταριες, μια των 120Ah και μια των 75Ah και φορτιστη 12V/6Α: 

Τις φορτιζει και τις 2? απλα η μια θελει περισσοτερο χρονο απο οτι η αλλη? ή δεν κανει για μια απο τις 2? 

Μπορει καποιος σας παρακαλω να με ξεμπερδεψει?


Εχυαριστω πολυ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τυπικά 2 τέτοιες μπαταρίες  μπορείς να τις φορτίσεις συνδεδεμένες εν σειρά, σε τάση 24v
Αλλά και πρακτικά είναι πολύ μεγάλες μπαταρίες για να τις φορτίσει ένας φορτιστής 6 Α
Το θεωρητικό είναι ότι ο φορτιστής πρέπει να δίνει σε Α το 30% της χωρητικότητας
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να φορτίσεις την 120 Ah θες 36Α
Η με 6Α  ίσως σε 20-24 ώρες

----------


## billtech

καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,
ισως το ειπα λαθος. Δεν εννουσα να φορτισω τις 2 μπαταριες μαζι. 
Μια Μια τις μπαταριες εννουσα.
Δηλαδη αν και 20-24 ωρες θα φορτισει η μπαταρια? χωρις καποιο προβλημα στον φορτιστη ή στην μπαταρια?
Την μπαρατια των 75Ah θα θελω ενα φορτιστη γυρω στα 23Α?

Ο λογος που ρωταω για τον 6 ή 8 Α ειναι επειδη δεν θα τον χρησημοποιω συχνα. οποτε (σπανια) χρειαστει. Δεν με πειραζι δλδ αν παρει περισσοτερη ωρα να φορτιση η μπαταρια. 
Φτανει να μην υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθει ζημια ειτε ο φορτιστης ειτε η μπαταρια. Η δουλεια μου να γινει και ας παρει περισσοτερο χρονο....

----------


## rama

Και οι μικροί κάνουν δουλειά, αλλά με έναν γύρω στα 10Α (αν όχι παραπάνω) θα είσαι καλύτερα. Το βασικό όμως είναι ο φορτιστής να είναι 2 ή καλύτερα 3 σταδίων, ώστε μόνος του να αλλάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά φόρτισης (τάση & ένταση) όσο προχωράει η διαδικασία. Συνήθως δεν γράφουν πάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως αν δείς να γράφει ότι κλείνει αυτόματα μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η φόρτιση, τότε έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα και είναι ΟΚ για αγορά.
Η φόρτιση πρέπει να γίνεται ξεχωριστά σε κάθε μπαταρία, και όχι παράλληλα μεταξύ τους, για να γίνεται σωστή διάγνωση της κατάστασής τους από το κύκλωμα του φορτιστή. Εκτός κι αν θες στα γρήγορα να τις φορτίσεις μερικώς για κάποια έκτακτη δουλειά.
Η διαφορά μεταξύ διαφορετικών μεγεθών είναι στο χρόνο φόρτισης, όπως το υπέθεσες.

----------

k_mard (01-06-16)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όπως τα λέει ο άγγελος
Υποπτεύομαι ότι ετοιμάζεσαι να αγοράσεις (φθηνό ) φορτιστή
Πρόσεχε γιατί πρέπει τουλάχιστον να έχει μια υποτυπώδη προστασία από υπερένταση

----------


## geob

> Τυπικά 2 τέτοιες μπαταρίες  μπορείς να τις φορτίσεις συνδεδεμένες εν σειρά, σε τάση 24v
> Αλλά και πρακτικά είναι πολύ μεγάλες μπαταρίες για να τις φορτίσει ένας φορτιστής 6 Α
> Το θεωρητικό είναι ότι ο φορτιστής πρέπει να δίνει σε Α το 30% της χωρητικότητας
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να φορτίσεις την 120 Ah θες 36Α
> Η με 6Α  ίσως σε 20-24 ώρες



Γιατί σε σειρά και όχι παράλληλα; σε σειρά μου φαίνεται πολύ λάθος δε ξέρεις τι τάση παίρνει κάθε μπαταρία...

----------

FILMAN (30-05-16)

----------


## moutoulos

> Το θεωρητικό είναι ότι ο φορτιστής πρέπει να δίνει σε Α το 30% της χωρητικότητας
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να φορτίσεις την 120 Ah θες 36Α



Βαγγέλη αυτό που λες ισχύει για αυτόν που έχει συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων, και δεν μπορεί να 
περιμένει να φορτίζει η μια, για να βάλει την άλλη, άσχετα αν με αυτό τον τρόπο φόρτισης 
σου "τσακίζει" την μπαταρία ...

χωρίς τίτλο.jpg







> Ο λογος που ρωταω για τον 6 ή 8 Α ειναι επειδη δεν θα τον χρησημοποιω συχνα. οποτε (σπανια) χρειαστει. 
> Δεν με πειραζι δλδ αν παρει περισσοτερη ωρα να φορτιση η μπαταρια. Φτανει να μην υπαρχει 
> περιπτωση να παθει ζημια ειτε ο φορτιστης ειτε η μπαταρια. Η δουλεια μου να γινει και ας παρει 
> περισσοτερο χρονο....




Βασίλη και με έναν 5Α φορτιστή να έχεις, πχ *αυτόν* που είναι οτι καλύτερο (και σαν συντηρητής), 
με 8 στάδια φόρτισης και παλμικό αποθειικωτή, άσχετα αν είναι λίγο ακριβός  με 5 χρόνια εγγύηση, 
την κάνεις  την δουλειά σου σε 15 ώρες (75Ah).

Σε σειρά ή παράλληλα, διαφορετικές μπαταρίες δεν φορτίζουμε ΠΟΤΕ ...

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εκτός από την παράλληλη σύνδεση ( και την μεγάλη διαφορά χωρητικότητας) τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος και όλα επιτρέπονται στις μπαταρίες μολύβδου, η τουλάχιστον όλα τα αντέχουν

Εξαρτάται που τις χρησιμοποιείς, πόσο γρήγορη φόρτιση θες, εάν θες συντήρηση ......

Το ελάχιστο αποδεκτό ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι στο 10% της χωρητικότητας της και το μέγιστο στο 80%
http://www.duracell-automotive.com/g...erotiseis.html

----------


## FILMAN

Εφόσον έχουν διαφορετικές χωρητικότητες *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ* *να φορτιστούν συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά!*

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μπράβο ρε φίλιππε που έβαλες μια τάξη στο θέμα :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να με συγχωρήσεις  που εγώ φορτίζω εν σειρά διαφορετικές χωρητικότητες :Sad:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω εγω εγκυκλοπαιδικά, οι φορτιστές μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου δουλεύουν με  constant current ή constant voltage γενικά κατά τη φόρτιση? 

Υ.γ Ενημερωτικά ο φορτιστής μπαταριών αυτοκινητου του λιντλ είναι ενα σκουπίδι τουλάχιστον το περσινό μοντέλο έγινε ανταλλακτικά καθώς δεν μπορούσες να του βρεις ακρη, φορτιζε οποτε ηθελε...Φετος τον ξαναπετυχα λιντλ ηταν λιγο διαφορετικος

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπράβο ρε φίλιππε που έβαλες μια τάξη στο θέμα
> Ελπίζω να με συγχωρήσεις  που εγώ φορτίζω εν σειρά διαφορετικές χωρητικότητες



Και τί με ενδιαφέρει εμένα τί κάνεις εσύ; Αλλά μια και το κάνεις και το έχεις ψάξει πες μας σε ποια τάση σταματάει ο φορτιστής τη φόρτιση και τί τάση έχει τότε η καθεμιά από τις μπαταρίες. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί τελικά να έχω άδικο.

----------


## GR_KYROS

28,8v με 14,4v σε κάθε μπαταρία

Πέρασα  :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

> 28,8v με 14,4v σε κάθε μπαταρία
> 
> Πέρασα



Αλήθεια; Εγώ λέω ότι καθώς οι μπαταρίες θα είναι σε σειρά *το ρεύμα που περνάει και από τις δύο θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.* Αν το ρεύμα που δίνει ο φορτιστής είναι 6Α, τότε η μπαταρία των 75Ah θα χρειαστεί 12.5 ώρες για να γεμίσει πλήρως, ενώ αυτή των 120Ah θα χρειαστεί 20 ώρες για να γεμίσει πλήρως. Άρα λοιπόν εάν φορτιστούν όντας ενωμένες σε σειρά, *12.5 ώρες μετά την έναρξη της φόρτισης η 75Ah θα είναι ήδη γεμάτη ενώ η 120Ah θα είναι μισοφορτισμένη.* Αν παρατείνεις τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης άλλες 7.5 ώρες ώστε να φορτίσει πλήρως και η 120Ah, τότε αυτόματα έχεις υπερφορτίσει την 75Ah. *Κάνω κάπου λάθος;* Ή θα ήταν χειρότερα να τις βάλεις παράλληλα και να τις φορτίσεις στα 12V οπότε και δεν θα υπήρχε *κανένα απολύτως* πρόβλημα; Και μια και απ'ότι βλέπω δεν συμφωνείς:




> Εκτός από την παράλληλη σύνδεση ( και την μεγάλη διαφορά χωρητικότητας) τίποτα δεν είναι λάθος και όλα επιτρέπονται στις μπαταρίες μολύβδου



...πες μας τί πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί αν φορτιστούν δύο μπαταρίες διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας ενωμένες παράλληλα.

----------


## rama

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω εγω εγκυκλοπαιδικά, οι φορτιστές μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου δουλεύουν με  constant current ή constant voltage γενικά κατά τη φόρτιση?



Οι απλοί φορτιστές δουλεύουν με σταθερή τάση, αν και το "σταθερή" είναι λίγο υπερβολή.
Οι πιό σύνθετοι συνδυάζουν και τα δύο. Ξεκινάνε με ένα στάδιο "ξυπνήματος" της μπαταρίας, περνάνε στο κυρίως στάδιο της φόρτισης με μεγάλη ένταση, και αποτελειώνουν με πιό απαλή φόρτιση η οποία γίνεται και συντήρηση όταν ολοκληρωθεί ο κύκλος.
Με constant current θα δείς φορτιστές-καροτσάκια που έχουν σε ηλεκτρολογεία, όπου θέλουν βεβιασμένη έντονη φόρτιση για σύντομο διάστημα. Και σου δείχνουν και με καμάρι οτι κοχλάζουν τα υγρά, επειδή της δίνουν πολλή ενέργεια.
Πάντως όσο πιό πολύ διαρκεί η σιγανή φόρτιση, τόσο καλύτερα γίνεται η δουλειά. Απλά όπως αναφέρθηκε, οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου είναι γαϊδούρια και αντέχουν την κακομεταχείριση για αρκετό καιρό. Όλες βέβαια κάποτε χαλάνε.

----------


## GR_KYROS

εμένα
7Ah και 5Ah και μου κάθονται καλά χρόνια τώρα

Να μην σου πω τι Ah φορτίζαμε εν σειρά στο συνεργείο που δούλευα ένα φεγγάρι

Όχι ότι είναι το σωστό, αλλά εδώ δεν είμαστε σχολείο κολλημένοι στην θεωρία
Η πράξη έχει τις ανοχές της

Αλλά πάλι εκτροχίασες το θέμα, μια φορά μπορείς να απαντήσεις συγκεκριμένα στον ερωτώντα και να μην βαθμολογείς όσους επιχειρούν να τον βοηθήσουν

Αλλιώς κόφτους όλους για τον Σεπτέμβριο

----------


## FILMAN

Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που έχεις εσύ και ορισμένοι άλλοι; Ότι αν εγώ πω πως κάνετε λάθος, αυτό για έναν περίεργο λόγο πάντα σας ενοχλεί. Και η ενόχληση χειροτερεύει όταν εξηγώ το *γιατί* κάνετε λάθος.

Άρα λοιπόν παραδέχεσαι ότι αυτό που είπες για τη φόρτιση σε σειρά δεν είναι το σωστό (το βάζω εδώ με quote ώστε ακόμα κι αν κάνεις edit να μην κρύβεται):




> Όχι ότι είναι το σωστό, αλλά εδώ δεν είμαστε σχολείο κολλημένοι στην θεωρία
> Η πράξη έχει τις ανοχές της



Και αφού λοιπόν παραδέχεσαι κι εσύ ότι είναι έτσι, πες μας τώρα γιατί στράβωσες που σε διόρθωσα, εκτός βέβαια αν σε ενοχλεί απλά το γεγονός ότι αυτός που το έκανε ήμουνα εγώ. Άλλη φορά λοιπόν άμα δεν σου αρέσει να σε διορθώνω, να μην προτείνεις πράγματα που ήδη ξέρεις ότι είναι λάθος.

Και μια και σιχαίνεσαι τη θεωρία αλλά αγαπάς την πράξη, πες μας πρακτικά τί πρόβλημα υπάρχει να φορτιστούν οι μπαταρίες παράλληλα. Διότι σίγουρα στην πράξη κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει αφού πάντα η θεωρία και η πράξη πάνε αντίθετα. Διότι η πράξη από μόνη της είναι χρήσιμη, η θεωρία όμως προέκυψε, όχι για να προβλέπουμε τί θα συμβεί στην πράξη, αλλά για να έχουν και κάτι να ασχολούνται ακόμα και όσοι δεν ξέρουν να βιδώσουν μια βίδα, όπως είμαι π.χ. εγώ.

Στο συνεργείο βάζατε και πετρέλαιο σε βενζινομηχανές για να δουλέψουν; Όχι; Πολύ κακώς δεν το κάνατε, διότι εκτός του ότι είναι πιο φτηνό από τη βενζίνη, αν βάλεις στο βενζινοκινητήρα 30% ντήζελ και 70% βενζίνη μια χαρά δουλεύει. Δεν έχει σημασία ότι έχει σχεδιαστεί να δουλεύει με βενζίνη, στην πράξη έχει ανοχές.

----------

picdev (31-05-16)

----------


## billtech

Ρε παιδια!!!!!! Γιατι τσακωνεστε χωρις λογο? Γιατι βαλατε στην κουβεντα την φορτιση των 2 μπαταριων ΜΑΖΙ? ποιος ο λογος? και τσακωνεστε αδικα??

Σας ξανακανω copy paste το προηγουμενο ποστ μου το οποιο τελικα με τον καβγα σας (αχρειαστο καβγα) μου μισο απαντησατε:


καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,
ισως το ειπα λαθος. *Δεν εννουσα να φορτισω τις 2 μπαταριες μαζι.* 
*Μια Μια τις μπαταριες εννουσα.*
Δηλαδη αν και 20-24 ωρες θα φορτισει η μπαταρια? χωρις καποιο προβλημα στον φορτιστη ή στην μπαταρια?
Την μπαρατια των 75Ah θα θελω ενα φορτιστη γυρω στα 23Α?

*Ο λογος που ρωταω για τον 6 ή 8 Α ειναι επειδη δεν θα τον χρησημοποιω συχνα. οποτε (σπανια) χρειαστει. Δεν με πειραζι δλδ αν παρει περισσοτερη ωρα να φορτιση η μπαταρια.* 
*Φτανει να μην υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθει ζημια ειτε ο φορτιστης ειτε η μπαταρια. Η δουλεια μου να γινει και ας παρει περισσοτερο χρονο....
*
Μην τσακωνεστε για τετοια πραγματα!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα πάθει ζημιά ούτε ο φορτιστής ούτε η μπαταρία. Απλά η φόρτιση θα πάρει περισσότερο χρόνο. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να υπάρξει είναι αν ο φορτιστής ελέγχει το χρόνο που διαρκεί η φόρτιση, στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορεί να σου βγάλει ένδειξη ότι η μπαταρία που του έβαλες να φορτίσει είναι χαλασμένη, ενώ εσύ απλά του έχεις βάλει μια καλή μπαταρία πολύ μεγάλης χωρητικότητας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω εγω εγκυκλοπαιδικά, οι φορτιστές μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου δουλεύουν με  constant current ή constant voltage γενικά κατά τη φόρτιση?



Και τα δύο: Τυπικά, αρχικά Constant Current στο 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας, οπότε η τάση ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά, και όταν προχωρήσει κάπως η φόρτιση, Constant Voltage περίπου στα 14.5V (προκειμένου για 12βολτες μπαταρίες), οπότε το ρεύμα πέφτει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όχι δεν με πειράζει να ακούω απόψεις, και  αντίθετες γνώμες ακόμα και να με διορθώνουν άτομα που  συνδυάζουν την πράξη και την θεωρεία, και δεν είναι απόλυτοι.
Επίσης δεν στραβώνω εύκολα ειδικά όταν μιλώ με άτομα με γνώσεις

Εσύ έχεις γνώσεις, άσχετα αν δεν ξέρεις να βιδώσεις μια βίδα, απλά οι απαντήσεις σου απευθύνονται συνήθως  στα άτομα που λένε τις απόψεις τους στο θέμα, και με έναν παρεξηγήσιμο απόλυτο τρόπο, και δεν επικεντρώνεσαι στον ερωτώντα.

Με λίγα λόγια την βρίσκεις ενώ θα μπορούσες να λύσεις το θέμα με μια απάντηση, εσύ περιμένεις να σκάση μύτη κάποιος και να πει την άποψη του, και να βγάλεις την εγκυκλοπαίδεια και να τον βαράς.

Αυτά χωρείς παρεξήγηση

----------


## FILMAN

Κάνεις λάθος, και αφού σου αρέσει να ακούς διαφορετικές απόψεις, άκου λοιπόν τί συμβαίνει *στην πραγματικότητα.
*
Μου αρέσει που τσίμπησες όσον αφορά αυτό που είπα για εμένα, δηλαδή ότι δεν ξέρω να βιδώσω μια βίδα. Ίσως μερικοί εδώ μέσα (δεν αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε σένα - το λέω για να μην παρεξηγηθείς) να ήθελαν όντως να είναι έτσι, όμως δεν είναι, και φυσικά το ανέφερα ειρωνικά.

Λες ότι οι απαντήσεις μου επικεντρώνονται στα άτομα που απαντάνε. Διάβασε ξανά προσεκτικά το #9, και πες μου σε ποιο *άτομο* που απάντησε αναφέρθηκα. Τώρα διάβασε το #10 και πες μου σε αντίθεση *τί έκανες εσύ.* Τελικά ποιος κάνει αυτό που λες ότι σε ενοχλεί;

Επίσης λες ότι δεν απαντάω, αλλά περιμένω να σχολιάσω αυτά που λένε άλλοι. Ίσως δεν έχεις προσέξει ότι μπαίνω στο φόρουμ μόνο καθημερινές μεταξύ 9:00 π.μ. και 5:00 μ.μ. Δες λοιπόν πότε ξεκίνησε το θέμα και πότε πρωτοέγραψες εσύ και εγώ. Εκτός αν απαγορεύεται να γράφω στα θέματα που ξεκινάνε όταν δεν είμαι μέσα στο φόρουμ.

Αυτά...

----------


## GR_KYROS

Πάντως βίδα βιδωμένη από εσένα δεν έχουμε δει
Δεν είναι κακό, μήπως είσαι καθηγητής, να το ξέρουμε να αποδεχόμαστε τις παρατηρήσεις σου

Και ίσως δεν θα συμφωνήσεις πάλι, αλλά
Όχι δεν θα έβαζα παράλληλα 2 μπαταρίες διαφορετικών Ah
Σε φόρτιση ώσπου να φορτιστεί η μεγάλη θα μου είχε βράση την μικρή
Εκτός φόρτισης η μικρή θα φορτιζόταν από την μεγάλη
Σε φορτίο η μικρή δεν θα συμμετείχε ουσιαστικά,  απλά θα επιβάρυνε την μεγάλη


και
Όσο αφορά την ανάμιξη πετρελαίου με βενζίνα δεν το ήξερα ότι θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει βενζινοκινητήρας
Εγώ τότε με πετρέλαιο έπλενα ηλεκτροκινητήρες μόνο, για να μου δείξει δυο πράγματα ο μάστορας σχετικά με αυτούς.

Βασίλη δεν έχεις παράπονο το θέμα σου αναπτύχτηκε σε επιστήμη με θεωρητικές βάσεις αλλά και κοινωνικές

----------


## tsimpidas

> Βαγγέλη αυτό που λες ισχύει για αυτόν που έχει συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων, και δεν μπορεί να 
> περιμένει να φορτίζει η μια, για να βάλει την άλλη, άσχετα αν με αυτό τον τρόπο φόρτισης 
> σου "τσακίζει" την μπαταρία ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




οι μπαταρίες αυτοκίνητου πχ 65Α φορτίζονται από τον 65Α δυναμό και έχουν εναν μεσο χρόνο ζωής απο 5 εως 7 χρόνια, δηλ, φορτίζονται στο 100% του ρεύματος και μάλιστα αυτό τους κάνει κάλο.

ως εκ τούτου τα περι αργής φόρτισης των μπαταριών μολύβδου-οξέως είναι ,, μπούρδες.








> Αλήθεια; Εγώ λέω ότι καθώς οι μπαταρίες θα είναι σε σειρά *το ρεύμα που περνάει και από τις δύο θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.* Αν το ρεύμα που δίνει ο φορτιστής είναι 6Α, τότε η μπαταρία των 75Ah θα χρειαστεί 12.5 ώρες για να γεμίσει πλήρως, ενώ αυτή των 120Ah θα χρειαστεί 20 ώρες για να γεμίσει πλήρως. Άρα λοιπόν εάν φορτιστούν όντας ενωμένες σε σειρά, *12.5 ώρες μετά την έναρξη της φόρτισης η 75Ah θα είναι ήδη γεμάτη ενώ η 120Ah θα είναι μισοφορτισμένη.* Αν παρατείνεις τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης άλλες 7.5 ώρες ώστε να φορτίσει πλήρως και η 120Ah, τότε αυτόματα έχεις υπερφορτίσει την 75Ah. *Κάνω κάπου λάθος;* Ή θα ήταν χειρότερα να τις βάλεις παράλληλα και να τις φορτίσεις στα 12V οπότε και δεν θα υπήρχε *κανένα απολύτως* πρόβλημα; Και μια και απ'ότι βλέπω δεν συμφωνείς:
> 
> ...πες μας τί πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί αν φορτιστούν δύο μπαταρίες διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας ενωμένες παράλληλα.







η πολλαπλή φόρτιση διαφορετικών μπαταριών είναι πιο σωστό να γίνεται εν σειρά στην συνολική ονομαστική τάση των μπαταριών με συν 10% στην ταση φόρτισης διότι έτσι μοιραζεται ορθα η τάση σε κάθε μπαταριά. 

παράλληλα είναι λάθος διότι η μπαταρια με την μικρότερη εσωτερική αντίσταση θα προκαλέσει πτώση τάσης στην τάση φόρτισης της επόμενης, προκύπτει απο την πιο απλη εξήγηση του νόμου του Ωμ.


μην μεταφέρετε αμάσητα ότι διαβάζετε στο διαδίκτυο.




υγ.  Φίλιππε μα ουτε τον νόμο του Ωμ δεν ξερεις ?? =
[QUOTE=FILMAN;768916]Αλήθεια; Εγώ λέω ότι καθώς οι μπαταρίες θα είναι σε σειρά το ρεύμα που περνάει και από τις δύο θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο.

τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε τελος παντων...

----------


## billtech

σκεφτομουν για αυτον εδω....:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sakura-SS3...3D301924049525

ή καποιον παρομοιο....
τι λετε? ποια η γνωμη σας? Δεν θελω να δωσω πολλα για κατι που δεν θα χρησημοποιο καθε μερα. Μια στο τοσο και αν το χρειαστω!!!! Φτανει να γινει η δουλεια μου!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> οι μπαταρίες αυτοκίνητου πχ 65Α φορτίζονται από τον 65Α δυναμό και έχουν εναν μεσο χρόνο ζωής απο 5 εως 7 χρόνια, δηλ, φορτίζονται στο 100% του ρεύματος και μάλιστα αυτό τους κάνει κάλο.
> ως εκ τούτου τα περι αργής φόρτισης των μπαταριών μολύβδου-οξέως είναι ,, μπούρδες.



Οπότε:
Λύσαμε και το πρόβλημα της (πλήρης) φόρτιση της μπαταρίας πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο. Μια ώρα "κίνησης" αρκεί. 
Τι να τους κάνουμε τους σπιτικούς φορτιστές που κάνουν 10, 15, 20 ώρες ?. Κρίμα και πλήρωσα έναν CTEK 80€.
Δεν το ήξερα ...

Το μόνο αρνητικό:
Αν βάλουμε μια τελείως άδεια 65Ah μπαταρία πάνω στο αυτοκίνητό μας, και έχουμε 65-70Ah δυναμό, δεν θα 
μπορούμε να ανάψουμε τα φώτα του αυτοκινήτου γιατί όλο το ρεύμα του δυναμό θα πηγαίνει για φόρτιση της 
μπαταρίας ... ?. Αυτό μας λες ?.

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Ούτε η σειρά ούτε η παράλληλη φόρτιση είναι σωστή.
Πολύ περισσότερο όταν πρόκειται για: διαφορετικές μπαταρίες, διαφορετικής κατάστασης (όσο αφορά το στάδιο εκφόρτισης) αλλά και διαφορετικής υγείας (τυχόν χαλασμένα στοιχεία).

Βέβαια θα πει κάποιος: μα μέσα στη μπαταρία τα στοιχεία είναι σε σειρά ! 
Ναι αλλά αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι της ίδιας χωρητικότητας και της ίδιας (ακριβολογώντας: παρόμοιας) κατάστασης όσο αφορά την εκφόρτιση και την γήρανση.
Ακόμα και σε αυτή την επιτρεπτή περίπτωση όλα θα αλλάξουν αν όλη η μπαταρία είναι εντάξει και ένα η δύο στοιχείο εσωτερικά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα κλπ.

Αντίστοιχα,δεν μπορείς να φορτίσεις δύο μπαταρίες παράλληλα ακόμα και ίδιες, όταν είναι σε διαφορετική φάση εκφορτισμένες, πόσο μάλλον διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας.

Στο δια ταύτα:  όπως γίνεται συνήθως, για πρακτικούς λόγους ταχύτητας και πάνω απο όλα στο σκεπτικό του "περίπου", μπορεί να συνδεθούν στη σειρά αλλά με την προϋπόθεση ότι: είναι υγιείς και οι δύο, σε παρόμοια κατάσταση εκφορτισμένες και παρόμοιας χωρητικότητας.

Το αποτέλεσμα : η μία θα φορτίσει "περίπου" κανονικά και η άλλη θα υποφορτίσει η υπερφορτίσει, ανάλογα ποιας τη χωρητικότητα λάβαμε υπόψιν αλλά και ανάλογα με το στάδιο εκφόρτισης της καθεμίας. Στο περίπου όπως είπα πριν.

Το σωστό και η διάρκεια ζωής είναι ψιλά γράμματα απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει κανείς αν θα κρατούσε 5 χρόνια η μπαταρία που κράτησε 4.

----------


## alefgr

Τελικά δεν μάθαμε. Πως είναι καλύτερα να συνδέουμε τις μπαταρίες όταν θέλουμε να τις φορτώσουμε μαζί. Σε σειρά ή παράλληλα;

Παίδες σοβαρευτείτε! Προσέχετε το τι γράφετε. Μας διαβάζουν και άσχετα άτομα χωρίς γνώση και θα επιχειρήσουν αυτά που διαβάζουν να τα κάνουν πράξη...

----------


## apilot

Συμπέρασμα:
*Για εν σειρά μπαταρίες.*
Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε  πολλές μπαταρίες της ίδιας τάσης και της ίδιας χωρητικότητας γιατί το ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι το ίδιο για κάθε μπαταρία. Αρκεί το ρεύμα φόρτισης και ο χρόνος να είναι το 10% του συνολικού ρεύματος  που έχει η μπαταρία.
Δεν μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε  αν είναι διαφορετικής τάσης.
*Για εν Παραλλήλω. * 
Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε πολλές μπαταρίες της ίδιας τάσης και της ίδιας χωρητικότητας αλλά με ελεγχόμενο ρεύμα φόρτισης και εφόσον μας το επιτρέπει ο φορτιστής από πλευράς ισχύος.
Δεν μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε αν είναι διαφορετικής τάσης.
Κατάλαβα καλά η υπάρχει λάθος σε κάτι από αυτά.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Συμπέρασμα:
> *Για εν σειρά μπαταρίες.*
> Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε  πολλές μπαταρίες της ίδιας τάσης και της ίδιας χωρητικότητας γιατί το ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι το ίδιο για κάθε μπαταρία. Αρκεί το ρεύμα φόρτισης και ο χρόνος να είναι το 10% του συνολικού ρεύματος  που έχει η μπαταρία.
> Δεν μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε  αν είναι διαφορετικής τάσης.
> *Για εν Παραλλήλω. * 
> Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε πολλές μπαταρίες της ίδιας τάσης και της ίδιας χωρητικότητας αλλά με ελεγχόμενο ρεύμα φόρτισης και εφόσον μας το επιτρέπει ο φορτιστής από πλευράς ισχύος.
> Δεν μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε αν είναι διαφορετικής τάσης.
> Κατάλαβα καλά η υπάρχει λάθος σε κάτι από αυτά.




εν σειρά= σωστά κατάλαβες,,  
το ρεύμα που θα περάσει μεσα απο τις μπαταρίες θα ειναι ισο με την εσωτερική αντίσταση της μικρότερης μπαταρίας [νομος του Ωμ.]
 η τάση παλι θα μοιραστεί ανάλογα με την ταση της κάθε μπαταρίας εφόσον τις τροφοδοτούμε ολες με το σύνολο των τάσεων. 



στην εν σειρά σύνδεση θεωρητικά μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε ακόμη και αν είναι διαφορετικής τάσης, και λεω θεωρητικα γιατί δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί όχι,, όποτε ναι μπορούμε, να τις φορτισουμε 
όμως δεν μπορούμε να τις χρησιμοποιησουμε σε εν σειρά σύνδεση διότι η μικρή μπαταριά 
θα λειτουργήσει σαν φορτίο για τις μεγαλύτερες ομως στο θέμα φόρτισης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

σε μια κατάσταση ''επιβιωσης'' ή ζωης και θανάτου αν δεν έχουμε φορτιστή παρά μόνο τα 220ν του δικτύου και μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης τοτε συνδέοντας εν σειρά 20 μπαταρίες αυτοκίνητου θα φορτιστούν μια χαρά.








εν παραλλήλω= πάλι σωστά κατάλαβες, το πρόβλημα είναι να βρούμε φορτιστή με τόσο πολύ ρεύμα ενω στην εν σειρα σύνδεση και με 5Αμπερ τις φορτίζουμε όλες.

----------


## vasilllis

Και σε σειρα λοιπον μετρας τις μπαταριες και διαβαζεις 27,4v .μετρας την μια μπαταρια,14,8v μετρας την αλλη 12,6v.οποτε συμφωνουμε αυτος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος;η σε εμενα μονο εχει τυχει αυτη η στραβη;
Παρεπιπτιντως αυτο συμβαινει ΠΑΝΤΑ σε μπαταριες διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους μετα απο λιγο καιρο.
Σε παραλληλη συνδεση τι λεει ο νομος του ομ; οτι δεν θα φορτισει η μικρη μπαταρια;η η μεγαλη;

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## rama

Βαγγέλη, όπως γράφει και ο MacGyver, το σωστό είναι να φορτίζεται κάθε μπαταρία ξεχωριστά. Επειδή οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου είναι ανθεκτικές και αντέχουν αρκετή κακοποίηση, δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να τις κακοποιούμε συστηματικά. Φορτίζοντας πολλές μπαταρίες μαζί, είτε εν σειρά είτε εν παραλλήλω, με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά και υγεία, τους κάνουμε κακό γιατί η φόρτιση είναι λάθος σε όλες!
Για τη φόρτιση στο αυτοκίνητο, όπου το ρεύμα είναι όντως έντονο, πρέπει πάντα να θυμάστε οτι αυτή η φόρτιση δεν διαρκεί παραπάνω από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κάθε φορά.
Η αργή φόρτιση είναι η καλύτερη, όχι μόνο για την μακροβιότητα της μπαταρίας αλλά και επειδή προσδίδει την περισσότερη ενέργεια προς αποθήκευση. Είναι καθαρά χημική διαδικασία και έχει σχέση με την πορώδη μορφή και τις στοιβάδες των πλακών. Με λίγα λόγια καλύτερα είναι 3Α επί 10 ώρες, παρά 30Α επί 1 ώρα.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω παντως εφτιαξα εναν φορτιστη 14 βολτ, 1Α και φορτιζω μια-μια της μπαταριες μου (55 και 100Ah) μια φορα τον μηνα. Προβληματα μηδεν. 
Και μιλαμε για πολυπλοκο κυκλωμα, ενας μετασχηματιστης, μια γεφυρα, ενας ηλεκτρολυτικος, ενας mkt για bypass στον ηλεκτρολυτικο, μια διοδος ισχυος για αντιστροφες τασεις/ρευματα και ενα λαμπακι 12 βολτ 5 βαττ σε σειρα με την φορτιση ωστε μολις σβησει να ξερω οτι η μπαταρια γεμισε. 
Καλο ε;;

----------


## vasilllis

Γιατι κανουμε κακο αν φορτιζονται παραλληλα οι μπαταριες;αληθεια εξηγηστε μου.δεν βλεπει καθε μπαταρία την ονομαστικη ταση φορτισης;

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## Dbnn

> Γιατι κανουμε κακο αν φορτιζονται παραλληλα οι μπαταριες;αληθεια εξηγηστε μου.δεν βλεπει καθε μπαταρία την ονομαστικη ταση φορτισης;



Γιατι η μεγαλη θα φορτιζει τις μικρες η οι μικρες που θα γεμισουν θα φορτιζουν την η τις μεγαλες και θα ξεσκιζεται ο φορτιστης χωρις λογο. 
Δημιουργειται ενας κυκλος φορτισης που δεν θα ολοκληρωθει ποτε μα ποτε και θα σπαταλας ασκοπη ενεργεια απο τον φορτιστη σου. 
Για να το κανεις αυτο πρεπει να τοποθετησεις διοδους ισχυος σε σειρα με καθε θετικο πολο καθε μπαταριας ξεχωριστα ωστε η ενεργεια του φορτιστη να πηγαινει μονο προς μια κατευθυνση και να μην ανακυκλωνεται ασκοπα. 
Οποτε εχεις εναν φορτιστη 14.4 η 15 βολτ, μειον 0.7 βολτ που θα σου "κλεψει" η διοδος και εισαι εντος οριων. 
Δεν ανακαλυπτουμε την Αμερικη βρε παιδια. Καλη και η θεωρια αλλα το παρακανουμε ωρες ωρες....
Βαλε διοδους σε καθε μπαταρια και φορτιζε και ενα κοντεινερ μπαταριες παραλληλα. Για να γινει φορτιση σε σειρα μονο πρεπει να ειναι ιδιες οι μπαταριες ωστε η ενεργεια που θα περναει στα στοιχεια μεσα να μοιραζεται ισια και οχι διαφορετικα για να πετυχουμε πληρη φορτιση. Τα φορτηγα και τα πουλμαν ετσι δουλευουν απο τοτε που ανακαλυφθηκε η μπαταρια στην αυτοκινηση.

----------


## vasilllis

Γιατι θα ξεσκιζεται ο φορτιστης;
Καταρχην ολες οι μπαταριες θα εχουν την ιδια ταση,οποτε ολες θα φορτισουν την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο .
Τα πουλμαν σωστα το λες ,αλλα αυτα εχουν τις ιδιες μπαταριες,ιδια στοιχεία ιδια χρονολογια.προφανως μιλαγαν για διαφορετικου τυπου.

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.gr-kiros.gr/2010/company/pdfs/testing.pdf

Ναι καταλήξουμε όμως για  σε λίγο αρχίζει η βαθμολόγηση γραπτών :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

> Γιατι θα ξεσκιζεται ο φορτιστης;
> Καταρχην ολες οι μπαταριες θα εχουν την ιδια ταση,οποτε ολες θα φορτισουν την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο .
> Τα πουλμαν σωστα το λες ,αλλα αυτα εχουν τις ιδιες μπαταριες,ιδια στοιχεία ιδια χρονολογια.προφανως μιλαγαν για διαφορετικου τυπου.



Μα στο εξηγησα και πιο πανω, οι μεγαλες θα φορτιζουν τις μικρες και αντιστροφα. Ο φορτιστης δεν θα ηρεμει ποτε, θα δινει ρευμα συνεχεια ωσπου καποια μεγαλη ενεργοβορα μπαταρια φορτισει και σταματησει να ζηταει ρευμα απο τις μικρε και τον φορτιστη.  Οποτε μεχρι να φορτισουν και οι μικρες ο φορτιστης θα εχει κανει επι πεντε φορες την δουλεια που θα ειχε να κανει αν φορτιζε ιδιες η μια μπαταρια.

----------


## MacGyver

Δύσκολο να το καταλάβετε,  γιαυτό θα το πω σαν παράδειγμα. 
Ένας φορτιστής 'ακούει'  το ρεύμα, την τάση της μπαταρίας και τον χρόνο (ώρα). Ίσως και την χωρητικότητα που θα του πούμε. 
Αν λοιπόν συνδέσουμε στο φορτιστή παράλληλα μια μπαταρία : 50Ah, που είναι στα 10.5V,  δύο ετών,  με μια 70Ah, που είναι στα 11.2V, καινούρια,  τι ακριβώς θα 'άκουσει'  και τι θα δώσει αντίστοιχα ο φορτιστής;

----------


## vasilllis

Δημητρη αν μια μπαταρια χ την βαλεις μονη της θα αποροφησει τη ιδια ενεργεια που θα αποροφησει ειτε ειναι με αλλες δεκα παραλληλες.δεν αλλαζει αυτο.θα τραβαει καθε μια διαφορετικο ρευμα φορτισης .

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δημητρη αν μια μπαταρία χ την βάλεις μονή της θα απορροφήσει τη ιδια ενεργεία που θα απορροφήσει είτε είναι με άλλες δέκα παραλληλες.δεν αλλάζει αυτο.θα τραβάει κάθε μια διαφορετικό ρεύμα φόρτισης .




ναι άλλα αυτή που θα τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα θα προκαλεί πτώση τάσης με αποτέλεσμα η άλλη που τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα θα πρέπει 
να περιμένει ''την σειρά της'' μέχρι η μεγαλύτερη να φορτίσει πλήρως και να 
υπάρξει αρκετή τάση για να αρχίσει η διάφορα δυναμικού να την φορτίσει και αυτή,, όμως όταν αρχίσει να ''περισσεύει''ταση η πρώτη μπαταρία θα συνεχίσει να φορτίζει, ετσι ο φορτιστής θα κανει υπερωρίες 
χωρις ομως να φορτίζει κανονικά ούτε την μια ούτε την αλλη. Αυτο ενωει ο Δημήτρης το οτι ο φορτιστής θα δουλεύει εσαεί χωρίς ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## rama

Σε παράλληλη σύνδεση, εφόσον υπάρχει ροή ενέργειας και μεταξύ των μπαταριών λόγω διαφορετικής τάσης τους (κάτι που είναι πρακτικά σίγουρο), τότε θα υπάρχουν και απώλειες ενέργειας μιάς και ο φορτιστής τελικά καλείται να "διπλοφορτίζει" ένα μέρος της συνολικής χωρητικότητας.

----------


## vasilllis

Και η ενεργεια που θα πηγαινει ρε παιδια;θα αποβαλεται μεσω θερμοκρασιας απο τα καλωδια;μιλαμε για 10Α φορτιση.απωλειες μηδαμινες.τωρα για τις υπερωριες του φορτιστη δεν μπορω να το καταλάβω.αυτος θα δουλευει με μια καμπυλη ρευματος σε συναρτηση με την ταση,αν ισχύει αυτο που λετε η παραπανω ενεργεια πιυ θα αποδίδει τι γινεται.

----------

FILMAN (31-05-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι καταλήξουμε όμως για σε λίγο αρχίζει η βαθμολόγηση γραπτών



Αυτό βλέπω, σε τρώει το κεφάλι σου!  :Tongue2: 




> Πάντως βίδα βιδωμένη από εσένα δεν έχουμε δει



Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο! Διότι μόνο μια φωτογραφία κατασκευής μου έχει εμφανιστεί στο φόρουμ, και αυτή από άλλον! Στο #23 εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F1%F4%DC%F1%E9
και ναι, δεν περιέχει βίδες! Την επόμενη φορά αντί για φίσες λέω να βάλω κλέμες πλακέτας μήπως και σε πείσω... Α, και το κύκλωμα φυσικά δεν είναι σχεδίαση δικιά μου, στο Internet το βρήκα, όπως πάντα...




> μήπως είσαι καθηγητής, να το ξέρουμε να αποδεχόμαστε τις παρατηρήσεις σου



Όχι, μου το έχουν προτείνει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές αλλά αρνήθηκα (λυπήθηκα τα καημένα τα παιδιά)! Λες να το ξανασκεφτώ την επόμενη;
Οπότε τώρα που ξέρεις πως δεν είμαι καθηγητής, νιώσε ελεύθερος να μην αποδέχεσαι τις παρατηρήσεις μου (και των υπόλοιπων μη καθηγητών βέβαια)




> Και ίσως δεν θα συμφωνήσεις πάλι, αλλά
> Όχι δεν θα έβαζα παράλληλα 2 μπαταρίες διαφορετικών Ah
> Σε φόρτιση




Ίσα ίσα, συμφωνώ, δεν θα έβαζες...




> Σε φόρτιση ώσπου να φορτιστεί η μεγάλη θα μου είχε βράση την μικρή




Αγαπητέ μου φίλε Βαγγέλη, για να σου βράσει η μικρή θα πρέπει η τάση της να ξεπεράσει τα 16V, *δηλαδή η τάση και της μεγάλης επίσης να ξεπεράσει τα 16V αφού είναι παράλληλα...* Άρα αν σου τις βράσει, μαζί θα σου τις βράσει, και το ίδιο θα έκανε αν ήταν και μια μπαταρία μόνη της...




> Εκτός φόρτισης η μικρή θα φορτιζόταν από την μεγάλη




Όχι
Αυτή με τη μεγαλύτερη τάση θα φόρτιζε αυτήν με την μικρότερη




> Σε φορτίο η μικρή δεν θα συμμετείχε ουσιαστικά, απλά θα επιβάρυνε την μεγάλη




Όχι, θα τροφοδοτούσε κι αυτή το φορτίο
Έτσι αν έχεις παράλληλα μια μπαταρία 40Ah και μια 5Ah το φορτίο θα λειτουργήσει παραπάνω χρόνο σαν να είχες μια μπαταρία 45Ah




> υγ.  Φίλιππε μα ουτε τον νόμο του Ωμ δεν ξερεις ?? =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από FILMAN
> 
> ...



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ! Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε ακόμα! Άκου λέει το ρεύμα από δυο πράγματα ενωμένα σε σειρά είναι πάντα το ίδιο!

Τον νόμο του Ωμ πού να τον ξέρω; Αφού κάθε φορά λέει αυτά που φαντάζεσαι εσύ, σωστά ή λάθος!

Εάν οι μπαταρίες, όσο διαφορετικές και να είναι, ενωθούν παράλληλα, τότε έχουμε μόνο μία τάση στα άκρα τους. Εάν η μία από τις δύο είχε πριν τον παραλληλισμό μεγαλύτερη τάση, τότε αυτή θα αρχίσει να φορτίζει την άλλη πριν ακόμα τις συνδέσουμε στον φορτιστή. Ο φορτιστής τελικά θα τις φορτίσει και τις δύο πλήρως διότι θα σταματήσει όταν η τάση στην έξοδό του είναι 14.5V και επειδή οι μπαταρίες είναι παράλληλα αυτή την τάση θα έχουν τελικά και οι δύο οπότε θα καταλήξουν πλήρως φορτισμένες. Και όλα αυτά άσχετα από τη χωρητικότητα που έχει η καθεμιά ή το πόσο γερασμένη ή μισοφορτισμένη ήταν πριν. Απλά κατά τη φόρτιση το ρεύμα που θα τραβάει η κάθε μπαταρία δεν θα είναι πάντα το ίδιο, αυτό όμως δεν επηρεάζει τη διάρκεια της φόρτισης. Πού είδατε ορισμένοι ότι η φόρτιση δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ;

Αυτά δεν ισχύουν για την περίπτωση φόρτισης σε σειρά. Εκεί θα πρέπει οι μπαταρίες και συγκεκριμένα τα στοιχεία τους να είναι όμοια ως προς τη χωρητικότητα και την κατάσταση (γήρανση, επίπεδο φόρτισης) για να εφαρμοστεί κάτι τέτοιο, όπως ασφαλώς συμβαίνει στα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν μέσα σε μια μπαταρία.

----------

alefgr (01-06-16), 

vasilllis (31-05-16)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Like μόνο και μόνο για την υπομονή σου να απαντήσεις στις αναφορές μου με διαφορετικά λόγια ώστε να αποδείξεις ότι εσύ έχεις δίκιο

Παραιτούμε για σήμερα γιατί είμαι και κουρασμένος :Sad: 


Λεω ότι  [Εκτός φόρτισης η μικρή θα φορτιζόταν από την μεγάλη]
Λες  [Όχι Αυτή με τη μεγαλύτερη τάση θα φόρτιζε αυτήν με την μικρότερη]

Εξυπακούεται ότι η μεγάλη μπαταρία θα είχε περισσότερα Ah  θα άντεχε περισσότερο ώστε με μεγαλύτερη τάση  να φορτίζει την μικρή

Έλεος

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε, καλή ξεκούραση, αύριο σε περιμένω πιο ζωντανό!  :Smile:

----------


## rama

Κρίμα που δεν μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει για το θέμα μας ο Μισέλ ο Λιάπης. Κυκλοφορούσε το τουτού με πλαστές πινακίδες για να φορτίσει "τις μπαταρίες του". Αραγε σε σειρά τις είχε ή παράλληλα το Jeep?

----------


## tsimpidas

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GR_KYROS* 
_μήπως είσαι καθηγητής, να το ξέρουμε να αποδεχόμαστε τις παρατηρήσεις σου_





> Όχι, μου το έχουν προτείνει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές αλλά αρνήθηκα (λυπήθηκα τα καημένα τα παιδιά)! Λες να το ξανασκεφτώ την επόμενη;
> Οπότε τώρα που ξέρεις πως δεν είμαι καθηγητής, νιώσε ελεύθερος να μην αποδέχεσαι τις παρατηρήσεις μου (και των υπόλοιπων μη καθηγητών βέβαια)
> .




κάποιος κοινός γνωστός μας μου είπε οτι σου κάνανε πρόταση και για ψήστης σε σουβλαντζιδικο και εκει δεχτηκες την θέση !!!! :Tongue:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραία και αφού συμφωνήσαμε διαφωνώντας, ας κλείσουμε το θέμα εδώ, να πάμε να χαλάσουμε κάποιο άλλο
Και να καταγράψω κάποια συμπεράσματα μήπως και σώσω τον βαθμό μου :Huh: 

1.       Οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου έχουν ανοχές ώστε να μπορούμε να τις κακομεταχειριστούμε λίγο
2.       αν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη ταχείας φορτίσεως καλό είναι να την φορτίζουμε με ρεύμα 1/10 έως 1/30 της χωρητικότητάς της
3.       μπορούμε να την έχουμε σε ετοιμότητα μόνιμα στην φόρτιση με αυτόματο όριο 13,8v
4.       Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε εν σειρά μπαταρίες με διαφορετικά Ah παρακολουθώντας την τάση σε κάθε μια , και αφαιρώντας αυτήν που έφτασε 14-15v(συνδεδεμένη στον φορτιστή)
5.       Καλά είναι να αποφεύγουμε την παράλληλη φόρτιση  μπαταριών με διαφορετικά Ah (στην ανάγκη θα το έκανα)

Φόρτιση 100%  12,6 V 
Φόρτιση  75%   12,4 V 
Φόρτιση  50%   12,2 V 
Φόρτιση  25%   12,0 V 
Φόρτιση  0        11,8 V

----------


## vasilllis

Τελικα αυτο εδειξαν τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων; για το 4,5

----------


## billtech

τελικα τι λετε για τον φορτιστη που σας εδειξα?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι ρε Βασίλη έχεις και εσύ το θέμα σου που μόνο για αυτό δεν συζητήσαμε :Smile: 
Ψάχνεις για κάτι φθηνό βλέπω,  ok

Αλλά μην πηγαίνεις τόσο μακριά, ανάλογους έχει και εδώ  
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/1265/auto_en...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------

vasilllis (01-06-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GR_KYROS* 
> _μήπως είσαι καθηγητής, να το ξέρουμε να αποδεχόμαστε τις παρατηρήσεις σου_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κάποιος κοινός γνωστός μας μου είπε οτι σου κάνανε πρόταση και για ψήστης σε σουβλαντζιδικο και εκει δεχτηκες την θέση !!!!



Αυτό έλειπε, αυτή τη θέση την εγκαταλείπω μόνο αν μου προσφερθεί αντίστοιχη θέση σε ... εστιατόριο  :Tongue2: 





> Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε εν σειρά μπαταρίες με διαφορετικά Ah παρακολουθώντας την τάση σε κάθε μια , και αφαιρώντας αυτήν που έφτασε 14-15v(συνδεδεμένη στον φορτιστή)



Και η άλλη πώς θα φορτίσει πλήρως βρε Βαγγέλη;  :Confused1:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ναι σκεπτόμουν την δυνατότητα του φορτιστή να γυρίζει στα 12v  :Unsure:

----------


## tsimpidas

> τελικα τι λετε για τον φορτιστη που σας εδειξα?




εγώ θα επερνα αυτόν = http://e-metallon.gr/diafora-ergalei...carman-50.html

----------


## vasilllis

Πες και για τη χρηση το θες.Ολοι φορτιστες ειναι το θεμα ειναι που θες εσυ να τον χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπερα καλα το πατε ..

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καλημερα πως μπορω να κανω τον πολο να μην πιανη αλατα στη μπαταρια

----------


## elektronio

> καλημερα πως μπορω να κανω τον πολο να μην πιανη αλατα στη μπαταρια



Θα το πασαλείψεις με γράσο.

----------


## Giannis8

Ένας τέτοιος φορτιστής εκκινητής αυτοκινήτου μικρός που μπορεί να λειτουργεί και σαν power bank πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλή ιδέα γενικά?

----------


## selectronic

Ένα θέμα με αυτά τα engine starter που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι ο ιδιότης το έχει 99% σε αχρηστία και πεθαίνει η μπαταρία (οποιασδήποτε τεχνολογίας).

Επίσης αυτό ας πούμε το βάζεις στο ντουλαπάκι του αυτοκίνητου σε περίπτωση που μείνεις από μπαταρία, άρα πρέπει να είναι/διατηρείται 100% φορτισμένο για να δώσει τότε το μέγιστο ρεύμα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι μπαταρίες Λιθίου πρέπει να αποθηκεύονται στο ~40% της μέγιστης χωρητικότητας τους (αποθήκευση = αδράνεια για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα), οπότε τι από τα δύο κάνεις?

----------


## lepouras

> Ένας τέτοιος φορτιστής εκκινητής αυτοκινήτου μικρός που μπορεί να λειτουργεί και σαν power bank πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλή ιδέα γενικά?



Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει. Από την μία λέει 30 Ah και με ένα φορτιστή 12 βολτ 1 Α θέλει 6 ώρες μόνο για φόρτιση. Τη στην ευχή βρήκαν το αεικίνητο;

----------

mikemtb (20-06-17)

----------


## selectronic

Κάτι μεγάλες (όχι τόσο λέει γραμμένο στο κουτί όμως) λιθίου έχουν μέσα, και όντως μπορούνε να βάλουν μπροστά αυτοκίνητο με ψόφια μπαταρία, αν και δεν είναι για πολλά-πολλά:

----------


## picdev

Οι lifepo4 μπορούν να τραβήξουν περισσότερο ρεύμα από τις λιθίου 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει. Από την μία λέει 30 Ah και με ένα φορτιστή 12 βολτ 1 Α θέλει 6 ώρες μόνο για φόρτιση. Τη στην ευχή βρήκαν το αεικίνητο;



Απλώς η χωρητικότητα αναφέρεται σε άλλη τάση, όχι της εξόδου, το κάνουν σχεδόν σε όλα τα power bank.
Πχ *10000*mAh (αλλά 3.6V στα ψηλά γράμματα) :Wink:  και η έξοδος βγάζει 5V...

----------

